# Biltong Box Schematics / Scrawl :)



## the munt (Jan 12, 2017)

Hey guys,

First post I'd thought I'd share my wall mounted biltong box project.

I'm opting to use a computer fan with LED's (when we were kids we always used an old single light bulb to get the air moving so interested to see the difference).

I used to hate that the meat dripped on the bulb as it had to be down low to make the air rise, and I know I won't be getting the heat to move air with LED's so they are more an aesthetic this time round.













BOX.PNG



__ the munt
__ Jan 12, 2017






Found a piece of Perspex 1400mm long, in case you were wondering why I didn't make the whole front Perspex. The other measurements are just the sizes of the materials to reduce cutting. GOing to use a nice Wood Grain colored Melamine for the box, with Oak trim around the Perspex viewing window.













sku_21631_vert.jpg



__ the munt
__ Jan 12, 2017






Would love to hear your ideas / criticisms with this design, I'll be hopefully getting started tomorrow!

Cheers

Dan


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 12, 2017)

Should be sexy looking.   What's the plan to hang the meat?


----------



## the munt (Jan 12, 2017)

Just 2 rows of thick dowel.. I've always used plastic covered paperclips in the past but will be looking for some better hooks this time round.

Was going to set the dowel into the box at either side and have 1 bracket in the middle connecting it to the top of the box. Should handle a good few Kgs (lbs) then.

Cheers

Dan


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 12, 2017)

I'd use plywood, but probably not what you have. 

I suppose it would be fine, and we do know a guy that makes his in his RV closet. Biut it freaks me out! 

That's just me. I'm sure it's fine!


----------



## the munt (Jan 12, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I'd use plywood, but probably not what you have.
> 
> I suppose it would be fine, and we do know a guy that makes his in his RV closet. Biut it freaks me out!
> 
> That's just me. I'm sure it's fine!


Do you mean the Melamine freaks you out? 

What exactly do you mean? Structural integrity wise?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 12, 2017)

HA!  He's probably thinking formaldehyde.  

Since you have almost zero heat, no issues.  

Just a thought, think about how to rotate the meat from end to end since you are going horizontal and will have greater air flow at one end over the other.


----------



## the munt (Jan 12, 2017)

2 fans it is! :)


----------



## sqwib (Jan 12, 2017)

My first was a cardboard box and 40 watt bulb. No probs dripping on the bulb.
The bulb was under a shelf with holes.
I have been wanting to build another one but keep putting it off because of storage. I may draw up a collapsible box.
Anyhow, keep us posted, looks like fun.


----------



## the munt (Jan 12, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> HA! He's probably thinking formaldehyde.
> 
> Since you have almost zero heat, no issues.
> 
> Just a thought, think about how to rotate the meat from end to end since you are going horizontal and will have greater air flow at one end over the other.


Actually I might just put it up top in the center.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 12, 2017)

the munt said:


> Actually I might just put it up top in the center.



Using a phrase from my old physics professor...

"Consider this;  air being forced or drawn through one location makes a path..."

That path will take the least resistant route available.  I would rotate the meat every couple of days just to be sure of even drying and to prevent case hardening.


----------



## the munt (Jan 12, 2017)

Since it's 1800mm long what do you think about putting one of these at either side facing inward towards the center of the box, with the 120mm computer fan up top in the middle.













FAN.jpg



__ the munt
__ Jan 12, 2017






Like so:













AIRFLOW.jpg



__ the munt
__ Jan 12, 2017






Do you think too much airflow ? Is that an issue ?


----------



## the munt (Jan 12, 2017)

Actually I'l no doubt have my head in it every day, I'll just rotate it like you said!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 12, 2017)

the munt said:


> Actually I'l no doubt have my head in it every day, I'll just rotate it like you said!



That should work.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 12, 2017)

Too much air flow will cause case hardening.  3 fans seem like to much to me.  

I have a curing  chamber and have no fans.  I just open the door a couple times a day.

Just opening the box to look should work.  Ha


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 13, 2017)

You really only need 1 fan and a small heat source like a 40 or 60w bulb. Dont know where you are in the world but watch for bugs. With all the salt that is used in the biltong mix you wont need any cure but thats your call. Yes i do all my biltong and fermented dry salami/charcuterie in my closet of the rv. Down here in S, FL the temps and humidity are perfect and i have no need for fancy equipment.

GL in whatever you decide.


----------



## the munt (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks for the advice, going to keep it to 1 fan as suggested!


----------



## the munt (Jan 21, 2017)

Righto almost done today!













20170121_182910.jpg



__ the munt
__ Jan 21, 2017


















20170121_182852.jpg



__ the munt
__ Jan 21, 2017


















20170121_182857.jpg



__ the munt
__ Jan 21, 2017


















20170121_182844.jpg



__ the munt
__ Jan 21, 2017






Just gotta wall mount and add some light and she'll be laughing!

Pretty happy with the result so far!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 21, 2017)

Now that's a man serious about his biltong!

Great looking work!


----------



## the munt (Jan 22, 2017)

There's no kill like overkill....

Hahahaha...













20170122_160740.jpg



__ the munt
__ Jan 22, 2017


















20170122_160802.jpg



__ the munt
__ Jan 22, 2017


----------



## alfa01 (Jan 22, 2017)

Very interesting build.  Have you tried it yet?


----------



## the munt (Jan 22, 2017)

Not yet mate, plan on giving it a run this week!

I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## the munt (Feb 24, 2017)

20170124_050525.jpg



__ the munt
__ Feb 24, 2017





The first batch turned out a treat but i made it quite big there is 4.5kg of Silverside here. Really happy with it was delicious.













20170225_092910.jpg



__ the munt
__ Feb 24, 2017






Second batch went in this morning. Cut much finer, 3.8kg knuckle here cut into 75 smaller sticks of biltong.

Very happy with the new box.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 24, 2017)

That looks awesome!  Great work for sure!

I want to see more of this soon!

Points!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 24, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I'd use plywood, but probably not what you have.
> 
> I suppose it would be fine, and we do know a guy that makes his in his RV closet. Biut it freaks me out!
> 
> That's just me. I'm sure it's fine!










 wonder who that guy is.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome glad to hae with us have enjoyed watching this. Take time to look under the forums heading and go to roll call and tell us somethings about you such as where you are from.

Warren


----------



## the munt (Feb 26, 2017)

HalfSmoked said:


> Welcome glad to hae with us have enjoyed watching this. Take time to look under the forums heading and go to roll call and tell us somethings about you such as where you are from.
> 
> Warren


Thanks for the welcome mate!

Already have !


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 26, 2017)

Munt, any possibility of you sharing your process for the prep and seasoning of the biltong?   We have a lot of folks on here interested, but not a lot have posted the process and spices.


----------



## the munt (Feb 27, 2017)

No problem mate,

But I cheated just so you know... 

I took a 3.8kg chunk of Beef Knuckle (located just under the topside and silver-side if you are not familiar with the cut). I like using either topside or silverside (the butcher didn't have any this time so he offered the knuckle and it's turned out pretty darn good).

Sliced it into 3/4 inch strips (this can vary, but over an inch be ready to wait longer). This way I had 75 sticks!

Essentially if you like it meatier / jucier / less herby, try a little thicker, but this time I just wanted some sticks to throw in my lunch box for work. There are pros and cons to thickness. If you make it thinner, it will be a slightly drier mouth feel, stronger herb flavors and chew off easily, so no real need to slice. If you make it thicker, it takes alot longer, you may feel you need to slice it, also if you don't eat it all, the section you have cut is not necessarily "bacteria proof".

Place all the strips into a large pot (big enough to have some room for both your hands mixing and all the meat). 

Pour apple cider vinegar over meat, I don't really measure it, but essentially you need a good amount to drizzle over all the meat, if you do it right there should be a little vinegar in the bottom of the pot, that will soak up when mixed with the spice mix (don't drown the meat in vinegar, if it's found its own level in the pot you've over done it).

At this point I mix the meat thoroughly with both hands repeatedly until I'm sure every bit has a vinegar coating, the vinegar stops your meat rotting so you must cover every part.

Now here is the cheat part:







I just used safari Biltong Spice mix, I will certainly be making my own mixes in future but at present my main goal was to test the new box with a product I'm familiar with, so this was a good test product. You can buy this stuff fairly easily around the traps and if it's your first batch of Biltong it probably wouldn't hurt to use the premixed stuff as it's one less variable.

Used about 60grams per kilo of meat and mixed thoroughly again, coating all the meat.

Your hands are filthy at this stage, but put a lid on the pot and put it in the fridge over night. Ideally slice a mix the ingredients in the afternoon, and hang the meat the following morning early. Some people only fridge for a couple of hours, but I like to do it overnight. I'm a sucker for dried coriander and the spice mix is something I enjoy on the heavy side.

My first round of Biltong seen in the first photo above was 4.5kg cut into about 15 sticks (so much bigger), there was alot of variation, some were ready after 4 days, others were up to 7 days for the really thick peices. Second batch was cut about 3/4 inch from 3.8kg into 75 sticks so they were all done after 3 days. This time I cryovac'd them into seperate bags about 15 sticks each and froze what I won't use in the next week. 

Hope this helps and when I make some of my own spice mixes I'll be sure to share.


----------

